# Does anyone else's rats "throw tantrums"??



## anaya (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok so I have a male rat that seems to throw fits. I go to get Bennie out and he loves it right? Ill play with him for a good while and when I go to put him up he'll race down the ramp and basically fly out of the cage and I put him back and shut the door and **** start grooming himself and he start to squeak repetitively, and he'll rustle in the bedding and kick it and well looks like he's throwing a rattie fit! He'll take it out on his cage mate Chester too when Chester comes up seeing what the ruckus is. What is he doing? And is this common in your rats? Breann


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You may not be wearing out his energy. I've noticed with my rat babies that post-free range, if I put them back without them tired out they get super hyper in the cage.


----------



## CrazyEleanor (Aug 16, 2013)

My Ellie doesn't throw fits, but when I put her back I normally leave a hand in to give her a little love before I shut it, she just grabs it, licks my fingertips then tries to get out. When I put her back, she'll lick me again and repeat the whole thing. It's almost like she's begging me, it's so cute. Half the time I give in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

I have five girls so tantrums are a way of life! They never involve me, I think. In the dark of night they can make some god awful 'banshee' like sounds. Their tantrums are with one another - you got more meal worms than me, your apple piece is bigger than mine, I want all the hammocks all to myself for a while, that kind of thing!


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Oreo does that. It's funny because he hates being taken out of his cage, but when I put him back he jumps and runs everywhere, kicks around the litter in the litter pan, then will always have a little scuffle with his cage mate jasper xD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AddyRose (Jan 19, 2021)

One of my girls do this. I usually have both of my girls out all day long and once they seem to relax after around 5-6 hours i think they got tired and put them back in the cage but my oldest girl (Yuri- about a month old) will throw the bowl of food and tip over the water bowl and just try to claw out of the cage. So i dont really know what to do?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Females are super energetic, do you wake them up before you put them back? Rats will typically be super energetic after a few minutes of waking up. I suggest that you put them back in the cage when they're tired then walk away (if possible) so they don't make a fit!


----------



## AddyRose (Jan 19, 2021)

.


AddyRose said:


> One of my girls do this. I usually have both of my girls out all day long and once they seem to relax after around 5-6 hours i think they got tired and put them back in the cage but my oldest girl (Yuri- about a month old) will throw the bowl of food and tip over the water bowl and just try to claw out of the cage. So i dont really know what to do?





TwilxghtRat said:


> Females are super energetic, do you wake them up before you put them back? Rats will typically be super energetic after a few minutes of waking up. I suggest that you put them back in the cage when they're tired then walk away (if possible) so they don't make a fit!


Ok thanks for the advise im defiantly going to try this and see if it works for us


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

No problem! I hope it works


----------

